# What do I need to know about wade fishing?



## GigEm12 (Mar 12, 2014)

I posted a few days ago about wade spots. As you could probably guess I'm new into wade fishing. What are some things I need to know? What to look out for, what's the best water condition/color? What about lure depending on time of day? And pressure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Wear a life jacket always.You can get in danger very quick no matter wear you are.Carry drinking water.Make a plan let some one know where you will be.Shuffle your feet wear good wading boots.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*great advice from Bubba...*



bubbas kenner said:


> Wear a life jacket always.You can get in danger very quick no matter wear you are.Carry drinking water.Make a plan let some one know where you will be.Shuffle your feet wear good wading boots.


We could write a book on this - and there's already many good ones written... but start out committing to safety first, and the fishing success will come automatically. Stay in the bay over grass and sand, light mud/shell is OK. Don't go past you waist, no need... most big fish are about mid thigh deep anyway. Take a small selection of lures, tails, spoons, and top waters, also take a small popping cork and some 3" Gulp shrimp. set depth right at 1/2 the water depth. Work grassy shorelines and coves early wading out deeper as the sun rises.

Also, take your cell phone in a waterproof pocket. Have fun!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Big Deal ==it is not a good idea to wade alone--not to say you cannot-but if something does happen it is nice to have some help--I turned over in a yak one day-lost my glasses and equip and it took alot of effort to get right side up again--

one thing i always carry is first aid stuff--you can buy a string ray kit--and i always take something that takes the jelly fish sting away--and bandAids for the litte cuts --


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

amazing to me how quickly i dehydrate on the water. Two weeks ago I almost had to go to the hospital because no matter how much i drank I had a headache and wouldn't urinate. two days of non stop drinking i finally broke it. So much for not wanting to **** while wading!!!

I've hunted a ton and in the heat so i usually am good about drinking but seems counter intuitive how much water I'd need. Now i spend a lot of time over hydrating before a wad and stay away from caffeine.

I have waded by myself but I let a few people know where I am and I don't wear a life vest but I'm guessing neither of those is good. 

The phone advice is good . . . . I'm looking at a brand new phone because i didn't follow it.


----------



## dugue4 (May 29, 2012)

Wear long pants. You won't have to worry about jellyfish.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hydrate before hand. Can't pound water once you're dehydrated, you're just gonna sweat or pee it out. One thing the military taught me well was to hydrate. Here in lovely Louisiana it gets hot lol


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Look out for birds.


----------



## Harv (Jun 5, 2014)

If you get there to your spot early enough you can always throw a top water but when the sun gets up you'll want to switch it to live bait/soft plastics. Don't fish dead water, always make sure there's plenty of bait in the water. Always shuffle your feet in case of rays. Bring a selection of lures so you can interchange and find the best color. (Light is good on sunny days, dark is good on cloudy days). And last have fun and good luck.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep a watchful eye out for the 'potlickers'. You will recognize them by their thoughtless antics to encroach upon your SSFH. To counter the potlickers tactics, when you get a hookup, act as if you did not, keeping calm and the rod tip action to a minimum, and always try to cover your catch away from any binocs that may be watching from a distance. These people annoy the real fishermen out there grinding it out for a meal. Just say no to 'potlickers' if you encounter them.


----------

